
Meet the new AdSense user interface - Yodoshi
https://adsense.googleblog.com/2016/10/meet-new-adsense-user-interface.html
======
mattbgates
Certainly wish I could explore it, but unfortunately, when I was first
learning as a web developer, I had installed Adsense and unfortunately, had it
in some areas that it probably didn't need to be. Lifetime banned.
Fortunately, it forces you to figure out other ways to be creative in
advertising. While you may not be getting money from Google.. Google isn't
exactly getting money from you, either, so it works both ways I suppose, or
doesn't work.. they don't really care.

